# Project Mk1 TT 2.5T "RS" Update



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Seems like we've been working on this forever, but obviously there's been a lot of down time. Still, the car is running and driving and I figured it'd be cool to offer a quick update. 

We began this project back when the FL store was still open and crazy swaps and projects were regular business for us. But since we began we've changed our business model to focus mostly on designing and distributing wheels, so unfortunately the RS project took a backseat to a lot of other more pressing issues. 

We're running a very safe C2 Motorsports baseline program, but final tune will require another trip back to Kentucky, or perhaps a switch to standalone management. The car is currently up for sale http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-225q-with-2.5T-5-cyl-swap-Incomplete-Project in the hopes someone else wants to take over from here, but if not we intend to move on to the next phase (suspension, braking, cosmetics, etc.) in the hopefully not-too-distant future. A set of our upcoming 18x9.5 Tarmacs are a given, as far as we're concerned  

Even with the baseline file the car runs great and is very quick. A bit more timing and a little less fuel will help full spool happen a bit earlier, but for now I'm just happy as hell to be able to drive the thing. And all kidding aside, the sound of the 5-cyl is simply glorious (video coming soon). 

Here's a rundown on the current specs: 

- 2004 225 quattro Dolomite Grey 
- 23k-mile 2.5 5-cyl from a 2009 New Beetle 
- Engine harness and ECU are from the 2.5 
- Trans is stock 02M 
- 2.5 single-mass lightened flywheel 
- Clutch Masters Stage 4 clutch kit 
- Precision 5857 turbo with .82 A/R 
- Precision 38mm wastegate 
- C2 Motorsports Stage 3 software 
- C2 Motorsports Stage 3 head spacer 
- fifteen52 3" turbo-back exhaust 
- fifteen52 SRI 
- KW ST coilovers 

Quick sound clip: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150581476948503


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I LOVE this project:heart: 

I wish I could buy it and swap all of that to my car. Wanna trade for my 04 225?:laugh: 

It's shiney!!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

wow amazing! what a nice color as well. I m very close to making a purchase of the tarmacs for my car, but i want to see them on there first!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I LOVE this project:heart:
> 
> I wish I could buy it and swap all of that to my car. Wanna trade for my 04 225?:laugh:
> 
> It's shiney!!


 Hah, you're the second person to offer up another '04 in trade  




DaCabrioGuy said:


> I m very close to making a purchase of the tarmacs for my car, but i want to see them on there first!


 You and me both! Held off on the 18x8.5 because the 9.5s are coming, but I wish I had a spare set of 8.5s here in FL to throw on :beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I hear you man, btw, do you happen to have a sound clip of that 5cyl?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

this is awesome, is this the first 2.5 5 cyc swap in a MK1 TT ?? 

I was always thinking about this and thought a used 2.5 is prob cheaper then a used AMU and end the end will be a lot more fun


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> I hear you man, btw, do you happen to have a sound clip of that 5cyl?


 Coming next week  



jason bouchard said:


> this is awesome, is this the first 2.5 5 cyc swap in a MK1 TT ??
> 
> I was always thinking about this and thought a used 2.5 is prob cheaper then a used AMU and end the end will be a lot more fun


 As far as I know, this is the only transverse 5-cyl Mk1 TT anywhere :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Any videos?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought you guys abandoned this build with the move. Glad to see it done:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

What numbers is this car pushing?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Mantvis said:


> What numbers is this car pushing?


 From the for sale thread: 

"Current tune is very safe and very basic, but still good for 340-fwhp @ 14 psi" 

For Sale Thread


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Quick sound clip:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150581476948503


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

why cant my computer work so i can see this! haha do you have the vid uploaded anywhere else?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> why cant my computer work so i can see this! haha do you have the vid uploaded anywhere else?


:laugh: ME to, wish it was on youtube because my facebook will no longer play vid'.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> why cant my computer work so i can see this! haha do you have the vid uploaded anywhere else?





20psi now said:


> :laugh: ME to, wish it was on youtube because my facebook will no longer play vid'.


Can't remember our YT account info, lol. But I'll do what I can to get that sorted, and we're working on a more details video as well.


----------

